# 2012 GLI $250 Over Invoice



## clutchrider (Dec 11, 2010)

Tried to work with a local dealer who will most likely end up servicing the car anyways. But the salesman was pushy and kept using the old book tactics. Wouldn't budge on MSRP either, it was a zero discussion and made me feel uncomfortable. 

Through the recommendation of another members here I was emailing a salesman who this member has worked with in the past. I gave them a call today and let them know what I was involved with at my local dealer. His dealership is about an hour away so it was easier for me to drive the car here on my lunch break. He gave me all the detailed info on the GLI in terms of production dates, what was out there now, and what to expect. He then just came right out and said order with him and he would do $250 over invoice. I didn't even ask him for a price, he just blurted it out, said it would be made for me, have much lower mileage being that it would be delivered to the dealer and not driven for a swap-out. I may have to wait till December/January but I'll just sock money away since I own my current car. 

Handling the order today and giving my deposit. Totally worth the wait to be able to deal with such a great person, even though we have not met in person yet.

Just thought I would drop the note here since people who may be itching for a GLI are better off waiting a few months as the real production ramps up.


----------



## Knight2000 (Jan 5, 2010)

It's inevitable that a car such as the 2012 GLI will be in high demand -- especially since the GTI is a hard-to-find vehicle right now -- and therefore selling about as close to, or over, MSRP as possible. I know when the 2010 GTI came out, the first 14 I sold were at full MSRP. No haggling. Take it or leave it. Same with the TDI, but probably the first 50 I sold were MSRP. 

Glad you got a decent price. Do you have everything in writing -- like signed, not an e-mail or something? Make sue they don't add some paint / fabric protection or something else to the car to "add" to the selling price. That's an old dealer trick...even if they've quoted you something online or by phone.

I'm sure I'm not telling you something you don't already know. :laugh: Good luck with the car. Looks to be a great car!


----------



## clutchrider (Dec 11, 2010)

Knight2000 said:


> It's inevitable that a car such as the 2012 GLI will be in high demand -- especially since the GTI is a hard-to-find vehicle right now -- and therefore selling about as close to, or over, MSRP as possible. I know when the 2010 GTI came out, the first 14 I sold were at full MSRP. No haggling. Take it or leave it. Same with the TDI, but probably the first 50 I sold were MSRP.
> 
> Glad you got a decent price. Do you have everything in writing -- like signed, not an e-mail or something? Make sue they don't add some paint / fabric protection or something else to the car to "add" to the selling price. That's an old dealer trick...even if they've quoted you something online or by phone.
> 
> I'm sure I'm not telling you something you don't already know. :laugh: Good luck with the car. Looks to be a great car!


I figured it would be hard to work a deal on such a new car, but the salesmad definitely made me feel uncomfortable about paying full MSRP. He was very old style with the typical car sales antics that pushed me away. No idea what the deals will be with financing come December-January, but a 0% would be nice lol!

Car seems to be a crazy good value for the money in comparison to other competition. The WRX/MS3 while slightly more expensive/cheaper based on how I would option them out are faster and had things like HIDs or LED taillamps. But overall the package of the GLI fits my want list more.


----------



## Knight2000 (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm glad you'll be able to get one. Don't be surprised if you see 1.9% or 2.9% come the time to take delivery of the car.

I have found that VW stores, as of late, are getting rid of the 'old school' people and bringing in younger, energetic, more consultative sales consultants. Another brand that is doing the same thing is Buick. Good luck finding someone over the age of 40 selling Buicks nowadays -- at least in the Detroit area.


----------



## clutchrider (Dec 11, 2010)

Knight2000 said:


> I'm glad you'll be able to get one. Don't be surprised if you see 1.9% or 2.9% come the time to take delivery of the car.
> 
> I have found that VW stores, as of late, are getting rid of the 'old school' people and bringing in younger, energetic, more consultative sales consultants. Another brand that is doing the same thing is Buick. Good luck finding someone over the age of 40 selling Buicks nowadays -- at least in the Detroit area.


It makes sense, Acura had the young salesman mantra a few years back when I worked there and the last generation TL, TSX, and RSX were around.

I'm dealing with Stephen Audia at VW of Hartford. Forget who it was but someone here told me to contact him. Amazing how helpful a forum can really be sometimes.


----------



## Knight2000 (Jan 5, 2010)

Very true. Unfortunately, I wasn't very active on here while I was selling V-dubs. I should have been. :banghead: But, now I just pass on my knowledge of the business, cars and competitors, and insights into buying / selling / trading. That's what I do. Some people hate my advice while others hate my pro-dealership-making-money campaigns. :laugh:

Again, good luck.


----------



## clutchrider (Dec 11, 2010)

Knight2000 said:


> Very true. Unfortunately, I wasn't very active on here while I was selling V-dubs. I should have been. :banghead: But, now I just pass on my knowledge of the business, cars and competitors, and insights into buying / selling / trading. That's what I do. Some people hate my advice while others hate my pro-dealership-making-money campaigns. :laugh:
> 
> Again, good luck.


And just got an email from my local dealer that wouldn't budge. Said they would order me my car for $200 *BELOW* invoice. It's fun to have people fighting for your business.


----------



## Quizzdogg (May 3, 2011)

*whats your prediction*



clutchrider said:


> And just got an email from my local dealer that wouldn't budge. Said they would order me my car for $200 *BELOW* invoice. It's fun to have people fighting for your business.


If production starts on the 3rd of October, what would the typical roll-out time be to get it to the dealer. I don't see how a car being built in early / mid October wouldn't arrive until December like some people are being told.:screwy:


----------



## clutchrider (Dec 11, 2010)

Quizzdogg said:


> If production starts on the 3rd of October, what would the typical roll-out time be to get it to the dealer. I don't see how a car being built in early / mid October wouldn't arrive until December like some people are being told.:screwy:


That is exactly what I was told. Production ramps up to full on Oct. 3 and deliveries are expected Decemeber-January. So I would expect to see my car beginning of the new year. I have no issue waiting a few months longer, my car runs fine and allows me to just put more $ in the bank in the meantime.


----------



## Quizzdogg (May 3, 2011)

clutchrider said:


> That is exactly what I was told. Production ramps up to full on Oct. 3 and deliveries are expected Decemeber-January. So I would expect to see my car beginning of the new year. I have no issue waiting a few months longer, my car runs fine and allows me to just put more $ in the bank in the meantime.


I totally agree, I can wait as well. However, I was just wondering if this amount of time was typical from production to distribution. 

My mom ordered a new Benz this last year (factory built) and from the time it was built to the time it arrived at the dealership was 4 weeks. I am just wondering why in this case its 8-12 weeks. Seems like a very long time once its built.


----------



## clutchrider (Dec 11, 2010)

Quizzdogg said:


> I totally agree, I can wait as well. However, I was just wondering if this amount of time was typical from production to distribution.
> 
> My mom ordered a new Benz this last year (factory built) and from the time it was built to the time it arrived at the dealership was 4 weeks. I am just wondering why in this case its 8-12 weeks. Seems like a very long time once its built.


Could be a few factors;

1) Producer over-estimates time to dealers so customers don't get frustrated when they say end of October and then they are waiting 2 months and possibly cancel their deposits. I did this at restaurants a lot, over-quoted times by 15 minutes to allow for breathing room.

2) Full production may be including a bunch of Nac/KESSY models that were not originally available so the pre-orders on other models may be pushed back slightly on the schedule.

3) Ordered cars are made on only certain days/weeks so the timeframe can vary. 

My guess is some will see their cars in November while others in December and most all by January.


----------



## Quizzdogg (May 3, 2011)

clutchrider said:


> Could be a few factors;
> 
> 1) Producer over-estimates time to dealers so customers don't get frustrated when they say end of October and then they are waiting 2 months and possibly cancel their deposits. I did this at restaurants a lot, over-quoted times by 15 minutes to allow for breathing room.
> 
> ...



Well that was all very logical haha, thanks.


----------



## Knight2000 (Jan 5, 2010)

Let's see ... for those who were around when the 2009 Jetta TDI's were expected to dealers in January 2008 and they arrived sometime mid-September of the same year... yeah, VW shouldn't be telling dealers when the cars will arrive. Just ship them.

The plant that is building the GLI is obviously also building the Jetta. Which car is more popular and makes the company more money based on volume? The Jetta. Good job! :thumbup: Therefore, VW needs to get its bread-and-butter car out to dealers much faster than the GLI's. I am guessing that dealers will see the cars starting in late November, but they're going to be the top-of-the-line models, and others will follow shortly thereafter.


----------



## mico (May 1, 2007)

Knight2000 said:


> Let's see ... for those who were around when the 2009 Jetta TDI's were expected to dealers in January 2008 and they arrived sometime mid-September of the same year... yeah, VW shouldn't be telling dealers when the cars will arrive. Just ship them.
> 
> The plant that is building the GLI is obviously also building the Jetta. Which car is more popular and makes the company more money based on volume? The Jetta. Good job! :thumbup: Therefore, VW needs to get its bread-and-butter car out to dealers much faster than the GLI's. I am guessing that dealers will see the cars starting in late November, but they're going to be the top-of-the-line models, and others will follow shortly thereafter.


I don't know what the confusion is all about, we have two 2012 GLI's in stock.


----------



## g60rabbit (Sep 6, 2000)

mico said:


> I don't know what the confusion is all about, we have two 2012 GLI's in stock.



Yea my dealer has had a black GLI on the lot for a week plus now.

I also hear often that GTIs are hard to come by. They have about 15 2012s and 3 2011s


----------



## mico (May 1, 2007)

g60rabbit said:


> Yea my dealer has had a black GLI on the lot for a week plus now.
> 
> I also hear often that GTIs are hard to come by. They have about 15 2012s and 3 2011s


That must be either a big dealer, or a bad area for VW, because we have only 3 GTI's in stock all together...


----------



## g60rabbit (Sep 6, 2000)

mico said:


> That must be either a* big dealer*, or a bad area for VW, because we have only 3 GTI's in stock all together...


:thumbup:

They are now down to 11 2012s and 2 2011's

I dont know about actual sales numbers but using the eyeball test Rhode Island in general is a very good area for VW.


----------



## nasty_VW_habit (Oct 13, 1999)

g60rabbit said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> They are now down to 11 2012s and 2 2011's
> 
> I dont know about actual sales numbers but using the eyeball test Rhode Island in general is a very good area for VW.


Balise? Hey keep your hands off my car ! 

My local dealer told me OK to $200 over GLI invoice about an hour ago. I'm torn between that and 4 door GTI - UGhhhhh


----------



## g60rabbit (Sep 6, 2000)

nasty_VW_habit said:


> *Balise?* Hey keep your hands off my car !
> 
> My local dealer told me OK to $200 over GLI invoice about an hour ago. I'm torn between that and 4 door GTI - UGhhhhh


Yup

And no worries I just picked up my TDI sportwagen Friday.

My 04 S4 should be on their lot soon


----------



## clutchrider (Dec 11, 2010)

Here are the details on my purchase. Signed and gave a $500 deposit yesterday, sales manager was very pleasant to deal with, calling me once they obtain a VIN for the car. Not sure when that will be but I may be waiting till January, hope not that long though. Tax in CT is 6.35% and plates are being transferred.

2012 Jetta GLI Autobahn 6MT
Platinum Gray Metallic
Appearance Package


----------



## vjbg8r (Aug 30, 2011)

*GLI Purchase*

I took delivery of my 2012 GLI Autobahn/DSG on 9/6/11. While there was no discount on the msrp of the vehicle, I was able to get them to increase the amount for my trade by $1000 by leaving the dealer and asking the salesman to work on his manager. I traded in a 2001 VW Jetta GLX with 88,000 miles on it and feel I got a fair price (I did a ton of research of trade value) and avoided the hassle of having to sell the car by myself and saved also on the tax since tax is on the difference between the two cars. They kept telling me they were only going to get three GLI's for the rest of the year and I really didn't feel like waiting.....

I absolutely love this car and feel it's a tremendous value at this price point. I'm a huge fan of German cars and if you really need leather/xenons/etc., you're going to have to go $33-40K for an A4 or C-class.


----------



## TM87 (Dec 30, 2008)

clutchrider said:


> I'm dealing with Stephen Audia at VW of Hartford. Forget who it was but someone here told me to contact him. Amazing how helpful a forum can really be sometimes.


I had such a bad experience with Steve the beggining of the year.Last august,we purchsed a car from him.It was supposed to be 2 cars,but the wife freaked out about owning a 6spd,so we only got the jetta.The deposit( 500) for the cc we didnt get back,but we felt bad for standing them up.Fastforward a year,we went back to VWoH,to look at another car.While browsing the the lot w the salesman,steve walked out and told the salesman not to waist his time w us.i was confused and embarrassed.
Would never again even consider VWoH,or steve audi at that.
LIA of Enfield,and their manager Steve J,where great.Sold us another jetta and a cc.


----------



## clutchrider (Dec 11, 2010)

TM87 said:


> I had such a bad experience with Steve the beggining of the year.Last august,we purchsed a car from him.It was supposed to be 2 cars,but the wife freaked out about owning a 6spd,so we only got the jetta.The deposit( 500) for the cc we didnt get back,but we felt bad for standing them up.Fastforward a year,we went back to VWoH,to look at another car.While browsing the the lot w the salesman,steve walked out and told the salesman not to waist his time w us.i was confused and embarrassed.
> Would never again even consider VWoH,or steve audi at that.
> LIA of Enfield,and their manager Steve J,where great.Sold us another jetta and a cc.


Well considering I would be servicing the car locally at Montesi, I felt it appropriate to work the final deal with them in the end. Despite back and forth and a little initial discomfort, I got the deal I wanted and the car I want that will come with very low mileage and won't be a driven swap or a test driven car. 

The sales manager there Dan Lynch was very pleasant, easy going, and I left pretty confident in my purchase.


----------



## Bubster (Sep 4, 2011)

This thread is almost a month old, but demand for GLIs around here seems even more intense. I want the car but I don't want to pay something ridiculous.


----------



## 2012GLIDRIVER (Oct 5, 2011)

*Call Jason Smelly at DeMontrond VW for a good deal on any VW.*

I just bought one with the autobahn package 6 speed at DeMontrond VW in Houston, TX from Jason Smelley. He gave me a smokin deal and he was a straight shooter all the way and worked hard to get me top dollar for my trade (same amount as carmax offered) and they are the highest bidder around here. I won't divulge the discount but it was substantial on a car this in demand. 

He also has contatced me twice in 3 days to see how I liked the car and if I need anything. Log on to www.demontrondvw.com and get the number. Call and ask for Jason. He will work hard for your business and doesn't try and slip any dealer tricks in. They financed the car through a credit union at 2.07% for 72 months. Your credit rating may vary the interest rate but this was a no hagle deal with very good communication and follow up on the part of Jason and the dealership. I couldn't be happier with the deal or the car. 

I love the car and after a lot of research and many test drives on different cars in the price range I kept coming back to the GLI and glad I did. Good luck all in finding a good deal.


----------



## clutchrider (Dec 11, 2010)

Got my VIN 3VW... from the dealer and they first told me last month it would be here the week of 12/12/11. Now they are saying the car is moving along and expected in my hands before the end of November


----------



## Quizzdogg (May 3, 2011)

*Lucky...*



clutchrider said:


> Got my VIN 3VW... from the dealer and they first told me last month it would be here the week of 12/12/11. Now they are saying the car is moving along and expected in my hands before the end of November


I was told I would have mine by November 15th, and there is still no VIN...


----------



## FarfegWilson (Dec 1, 2011)

I am searching around Houston and Dallas for a good price. 

What FINAL price are you guys paying? any information would be appreciated. 

(I am deciding between a TDI, GLI and Mazdaspeed3 but I would love to have a GLI if I can get a good price. )


----------



## clutchrider (Dec 11, 2010)

FarfegWilson said:


> I am searching around Houston and Dallas for a good price.
> 
> What FINAL price are you guys paying? any information would be appreciated.
> 
> (I am deciding between a TDI, GLI and Mazdaspeed3 but I would love to have a GLI if I can get a good price. )


Well you can get the MS3 for cheaper there is no question there. My final was as follows;

I paid just a hair over $27k total, out the door. That is for Autobahn 6MT, Appearance Package, destination, dealer fee, tax, title, reg, new plates (more than transferred ones), and 0.9% (tier 1) financing for 60 months. I put nothing down but my $500 deposit and pay $461 a month.

A really good deal considering if I paid sticker my financing would have been closer to $30k and I would be in the over $500 a month bucket.


----------



## FarfegWilson (Dec 1, 2011)

clutchrider said:


> Well you can get the MS3 for cheaper there is no question there. My final was as follows;
> 
> I paid just a hair over $27k total, out the door. That is for Autobahn 6MT, Appearance Package, destination, dealer fee, tax, title, reg, new plates (more than transferred ones), and 0.9% (tier 1) financing for 60 months. I put nothing down but my $500 deposit and pay $461 a month.
> 
> A really good deal considering if I paid sticker my financing would have been closer to $30k and I would be in the over $500 a month bucket.


Thanks Clutchrider! I am getting 1st quotes (without any negotiation) at around $25000 driveout for a BASE model MT. I have a dealer telling me if I order one from them I could get it at $500 below invoice..I have yet to hear back from him about the final driveout price. At the moment I am aimming for $24,000 driveout. How much is the autobahn package over the base model? I would like to know how much of a difference should I expect. 

(i have also thought about getting into financing and get a lower car price, pay a month or 2 months of interest and then pay off the loan entirely. What is your thought on that?)


----------



## clutchrider (Dec 11, 2010)

FarfegWilson said:


> Thanks Clutchrider! I am getting 1st quotes (without any negotiation) at around $25000 driveout for a BASE model MT. I have a dealer telling me if I order one from them I could get it at $500 below invoice..I have yet to hear back from him about the final driveout price. At the moment I am aimming for $24,000 driveout. How much is the autobahn package over the base model? I would like to know how much of a difference should I expect.
> 
> (i have also thought about getting into financing and get a lower car price, pay a month or 2 months of interest and then pay off the loan entirely. What is your thought on that?)


Go to www.truecar.com and you can see the different costs. I got mine pretty quick and still have yet to see another GLI on the road in my area. I also live in CT so tax was 6.35%, dealer fee was $219, title/reg/plate is like just under $200. 

My thought process is that at the end of the day you are paying for a depreciable asset. I am not in the market to sell my car in 3 years and make the most for it. I want to drive it for as long as I can and see no point in dropping loads of cash on something as a car. If I couldn't afford the payment comfortably I would not have gotten the car. Could I get a new Audi/BMW, sure. But why stretch the budget.


----------



## FarfegWilson (Dec 1, 2011)

clutchrider said:


> Go to www.truecar.com and you can see the different costs. I got mine pretty quick and still have yet to see another GLI on the road in my area. I also live in CT so tax was 6.35%, dealer fee was $219, title/reg/plate is like just under $200.
> 
> My thought process is that at the end of the day you are paying for a depreciable asset. I am not in the market to sell my car in 3 years and make the most for it. I want to drive it for as long as I can and see no point in dropping loads of cash on something as a car. If I couldn't afford the payment comfortably I would not have gotten the car. Could I get a new Audi/BMW, sure. But why stretch the budget.


So it turns out that dealer gave me a jacked up invoice at 23,740 instead of 22,500. which would bring the driveout to 24,900. 

What I mean on the financing is that: I want to have the dealer think that they are taking a big profit at the financing (through interest) and give me a lower price on the car. I will then in turn pay off the loan in 2months time and not pay anymore interest. 

As much as paying cash being the obvious choice to bargain, I think "giving" in to financing is a good strategy too.


----------



## zzhanzaib222 (Dec 24, 2011)

*re:*

I just pass on my knowledge of the business, cars and competitors, and insights into buying / selling / trading.


----------

